
Implementing AS OF clauses with Git refs (HEAD~) in our open-source database - zachmu
https://www.dolthub.com/blog/2020-03-20-querying-historical-data-with-as-of/
======
zachmu
This blog post discusses our implementation of the AS OF clause for our custom
open-source SQL database, Dolt! In addition to the usual timestamp semantics,
Dolt databases can be queried using git-like refs. Examples:

SELECT * FROM myTable AS OF 'HEAD~';

SELECT * FROM myTable AS OF 'HEAD~20';

SELECT * FROM myTable AS OF 'feature-branch';

SELECT * FROM myTable AS OF '4gunscn1j6ijtsj121m7bjaj4j8grjmv';

About Dolt: Dolt is a SQL database with the revision features of git. So you
can clone, branch, fork, merge, push and pull databases just like you would
git repositories.

Ask us anything!

